# Neue Munition mit 3.3



## Tie Domi (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ingies,

hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung auf dem Testserver und kann hier mal posten wo es das Rezept der mit Patch 3.3 eingeführten epischen Munition zu kaufen gibt. Kriegt man dies vom Ingie-Lehrer beigebracht oder muss man wieder auf einen Drop hoffen oder evtl. durch Ruf (wie beim Rezept für den Chopper/Feuerstuhl). THX für die Infos im voraus.


----------



## Schmiddel (4. Dezember 2009)

Tie schrieb:


> Hallo Ingies,
> 
> hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung auf dem Testserver und kann hier mal posten wo es das Rezept der mit Patch 3.3 eingeführten epischen Munition zu kaufen gibt. Kriegt man dies vom Ingie-Lehrer beigebracht oder muss man wieder auf einen Drop hoffen oder evtl. durch Ruf (wie beim Rezept für den Chopper/Feuerstuhl). THX für die Infos im voraus.



Die Baupläne gibt es gegen Ruf bei einer neuen Fraktion. Die Mats betragen 2 Kristalisierte Schatten oder Erde für Pfeile bzw. Kugeln.


----------



## Riqper (6. Dezember 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Die Baupläne gibt es gegen Ruf bei einer neuen Fraktion. Die Mats betragen 2 Kristalisierte Schatten oder Erde für Pfeile bzw. Kugeln.



2 Kristalisierte Schatten oder Erde, welch nun für was?
Pfeile?
Kugeln?


----------



## Schmiddel (7. Dezember 2009)

Pfeile  ->  2 Kristallisierte Schatten
Kugeln -> 2 kristallisierte Erde

Ich find den Link bei Buffed nimmer, wo die Muni angekündigt wurde -.-


----------



## Abianis (8. Dezember 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, und die Kugeln können nur von Gobliningis und die Pfeile von Gnomingis hergestellt werden?


----------



## Schmiddel (8. Dezember 2009)

Abianis schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, und die Kugeln können nur von Gobliningis und die Pfeile von Gnomingis hergestellt werden?



Möchte ich mal arg anzweifeln. Die Spezialisierung ist eigentlich Wurst. Seit Wotlk gibts es eh nur einheitliche Ingi-Baupläne (ausser der Chopper, wo zwischen Horde und Allianz unterschieden wird).


----------



## Abianis (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist aber so!


----------



## Supermany2 (9. Dezember 2009)

wo gibt es denn die neuen Baupläne?


----------



## Abianis (9. Dezember 2009)

In der Eiskronenzitadelle, direkt am Anfang.


----------



## Schmiddel (10. Dezember 2009)

Abianis schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, und die Kugeln können nur von Gobliningis und die Pfeile von Gnomingis hergestellt werden?



Tatsächlich....was ne Verarsche -.-


http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/52022/plans-shatter-rounds/
http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/52023/plans-iceblade-arrow/


----------

